# What is the General Consensus on Guys and Denim Blue Beetles?



## JustLikeJericho (May 4, 2014)

Hello fellow VW and Beetle fans - 
I'm new to the forum but a longtime VW fan. I have the opportunity to get a pretty sweet deal on a Denim Blue '13 that is on closeout pricing. Initially when the redesign was announced DB was my favorite color but now that the opportunity presents itself I'm not so sure. While I love the retro look, I'm concerned that the color comes with the 'chick-car' stigma. The salesman gave me sort of a sideways glance when I told him I was interested in the DB over the Toffee and Black they had. I'm someone who tends to buy and sell cars every few years and I would hate to buy this car and then not be able to sell it because I've eliminated half the potential demographic. Also, I've read some pretty discouraging comments on articles and message boards which have been disheartening. Opinions from both men as well as the fairer sex are welcomed. Thanks -


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I love my Denim. Blue 2013 2.5 5MT.








I'm a guy...
It's a fun, retro color and I've not met anyone who didn't think it was a cool color.
I think you're fine, you're not cutting your resale market.
I actually walked into the dealership LOOKING for a Denim Blue 2.5 5MT.
I was in and out of the dealership in an hour, it took them a week plus to find the car with a manual.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I think its a good classic color for the car and if you mod it right, everyone will want it. Its your car friend, rock it out and make everyone take notice!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea I say go for it, I dig it. Any color can be made to be cool! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeJericho (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance guys. I do like the color - I don't know why I'm having second thoughts about it now. 



BugzLife said:


> I think its a good classic color for the car but if you mod it right, everyone will want it. Its your car friend, rock it out and make everyone take notice!


I'd be interested in seeing and hearing about some of the mods people are doing to get some ideas. I've seen a picture of a DB Beetle with whitewall tires and it was drool worthy. Any other suggestions? This one is just the standard 2.5 version.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

vw-beetle-denim-blue by vwbugzlife


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I had actually gone to the dealership LOOKING for Denim Blue. At that point, VW had not announced that Denim Blue would be available on 2014 Turbos, but I wasn't at all disappointed to get the 2.5.
It's a proven engine, a little noisy and not VWs most efficient but not something I have to worry about and admittedly better than my old 2.slo. I don't need and didn't expect my Beetle to be fast. 
DB is a strange color when it comes to modding. I've seen tons of Reef Blue, red, grey, silver, black and white Beetles that look GREAT modded. But, it's difficult to find wheels and trim kits that look good on the light blue and even yellow cars.
They look good, but nothing I've seen has looked as aggressive as the other colors. The color itself emotes a fun and joyous character, which kinda makes it difficult to come across as tough and fast and masculine I suppose.
Just the same, it's the best color in the lineup. 
Buy it and love it.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Practice your lisp.


Okay, all kidding aside, if they had offered that demin special edition as a TDI convertible instead of just being a Turbo I would have given it a lot of consideration.


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think if a guy is interested in a Beetle to begin with, then he probably doesn't care weather or not it's considered a girl car. And if he likes the color, he probably wont care what anyone else thinks either. Its a good looking color and I would have gotten it if it was available on the turbo when it was released in 2012. It would look nice with some orange on details.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

lmgarza85 said:


> I think if a guy is interested in a Beetle to begin with, then he probably doesn't care weather or not it's considered a girl car. And if he likes the color, he probably wont care what anyone else thinks either. Its a good looking color and I would have gotten it if it was available on the turbo when it was released in 2012. It would look nice with some orange on details.


mmmm 997 sexiness . orange or grey with blue are excellent choices. or lime green. there's always lime green


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

it's like the yellow ones.. they're exotic. 

go for it man.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6950310-My-Yellow-X-Bug


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Meh, get whatever color _you_ actually like. I can guarantee you that someone will say something stupid about your masculinity in a Beetle no matter the color. I've grown used to it already.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

lmgarza85 said:


> I think if a guy is interested in a Beetle to begin with, then he probably doesn't care weather or not it's considered a girl car. And if he likes the color, he probably wont care what anyone else thinks either. Its a good looking color and I would have gotten it if it was available on the turbo when it was released in 2012. It would look nice with some orange on details.


YES! Exactly!

You read my mind. But because it's closer to a pastel blue, the Gulf racing color scheme has always come to mind for me.










If I got my choice of colors it would have been DB. But as mine was ex dealer, I got the choice of black or black


----------



## JustLikeJericho (May 4, 2014)

OK - update time...

I pulled the trigger on a 2.5 Beetle. They had a low mileage '12 for a great price in Denim Blue. I love to drive it and I've received quite a few compliments on it already. I've always wanted a Beetle and I would have never considered a New Beetle (no offense to anyone who owns a NB but they just never did anything for me), but this new design is just awesome inside and out. VW did a great job with this car and I can see myself keeping it for quite a while.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

congrats and welcome to the family :wave:


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Congrats, and as a male, I would have no problems rocking a Denim Blue bug. Great-looking colour IMO.
GTarr


----------



## markj60616 (May 6, 2014)

*Yes to Denim Blue*

I'm a guy and I have a denim blue 2014 Beetle with a somewhat matching diamond blue 1970 Beetle. Never heard a discouraging word yet. Everyone loves the "heritage wheels" on the 2014. I'd love to post pics but for some reason it says I do not have permission.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

markj60616 said:


> I'm a guy and I have a denim blue 2014 Beetle with a somewhat matching diamond blue 1970 Beetle. Never heard a discouraging word yet. Everyone loves the "heritage wheels" on the 2014. I'd love to post pics but for some reason it says I do not have permission.


A bit off topic,p but wouldn't a 1970 Beetle be Marina Blue?


----------



## markj60616 (May 6, 2014)

*diamond blue*

Marina blue came a bit later in the 1970s...not sure what year they switched. Before my diamond blue there was bahama blue. All three are a bit different. But in 1970 it was definetly diamond blue. Check out the paint codes and names below if you like. 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/info/paintcodestype1.php


----------



## markj60616 (May 6, 2014)

*Link to pics*

Here is a link to many comparison photos of my 1970 and 2014:

http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-2012-beetle/79217-me-my-two-beetles.html


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

markj60616 said:


> Marina blue came a bit later in the 1970s...not sure what year they switched. Before my diamond blue there was bahama blue. All three are a bit different. But in 1970 it was definetly diamond blue. Check out the paint codes and names below if you like.
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/info/paintcodestype1.php


Yah, I was looking on TS before I posted to you.
I had a 71 in Marina Blue, just let it go about 3 years ago when I bought my Westy. Looks like Diamond Blue ended in 7/70.
Marina Blue from 8/70 onwards.



markj60616 said:


> Here is a link to many comparison photos of my 1970 and 2014:
> 
> http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-2012-beetle/79217-me-my-two-beetles.html


We have the same cars! Lol


----------



## markj60616 (May 6, 2014)

*Same cars!*



Obnoxiousblue said:


> Yah, I was looking on TS before I posted to you.
> I had a 71 in Marina Blue, just let it go about 3 years ago when I bought my Westy. Looks like Diamond Blue ended in 7/70.
> Marina Blue from 8/70 onwards.
> 
> ...



We do have the same cars! My '70 has a VIN number from January 1970 which explains the diamond blue! I had the diamond blue survivor first and it persuaded me to trade in my Honda for the similar colored '14. Great fun having both. Great vintage colors.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*Here is my Macho Man DB bug*


----------



## bdisco (May 17, 2010)

> YES! Exactly!
> 
> You read my mind. But because it's closer to a pastel blue, the Gulf racing color scheme has always come to mind for me.


<fixed>


----------

